# Pale palomino's conformation



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

can't see any pictures or links to pics :-(


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Try again I just fixed it. I forgot to put them there lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

He could be a curly or have the curly breed in him, as they have a bigger build and wavy or curly mane and tail. They can also have feathery legs. He has a nice head and good colouring, but I am not too good at conformation.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Ooh, I like him. A lot actually. I'm not an expert, and the pictures aren't the best for conformational judging, but here's what I see:
He's got a pretty face and a kind eye. I like his patterns and he seems to have a nice shoulder. He's got good bone. Maaaaybe his back is a tad long. 
How old is he? He's a cutie 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not say draft . quarter or morgan or something similar type. Not heavy enough to be a draft cross. hard to say in those pics. He looks okay, but he needs a good farrier and maybe a tad cow hocked ? and in one pic his knees looked wonky, but it could be the pic .. hard to tell. 
Looks like he will make a cute little riding horse and project . Good for you for taking on these horses, even if you do sell them .


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I was starting to think quarter horse and Morgan as well. And I enjoy starting horses. Ocassionally one will catch my eye and if they have a good nature and mind I'll put 30 to 90 days on them get them started really well the sell to the appropriate leveled rider.I love seeing a previously wasted horse just sitting in a pasture leave to a good home that will ride and appreciate them. But if I really like them occasionally they stay with me. I got a feeling I'd get attached to him he's look like a sweet boy. And he's only five years old he's at great age to learn still. He definitely needs his feet done immediately the are some long toes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder if he's gaited he'd make a really nice riding horse if he was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice looking horse,good price. Look like he might be or have some Curly in him.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He looks like a Quarter Horse to me. QH can sometimes have wavy manes and tails. Our gelding Sarge's hair is all wonky in the winter when it is long and is curly looking. He is a registered QH with champions all over his pedigree so he isn't back yard bred! (Sire is Right This Minnick by Colonel Freckles) I like this little fellow and it maybe because he reminds me of Biscuit. Except for the wavy mane and tail he could be Biscuit. I paid $1500 for Biscuit and now, after 2 years on him, I wouldn't take 10 grand for him. He is fabulous.

I think you will like this boy once you get him home and work with him. Biscuit wasn't broke until he was 5 or 6 years old either but he was sweet and gentle. Check out my blog on Biscuit and I think you will find he is Biscuit's double!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Really nice looking horse. Looks like either a morgan or QH


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Very pretty gelding! The only thing I see is that he MAY be a bit camped out in the hind, but I would definitely check him out if I would be you. I do the same than you - pick up older pasture ornaments, give them a good start and let them move on; I had horses between 6 and 10years old turning from pasture pets into ranch&trail horses. If this palomino has a good disposition and is healthy he will turn out a very pretty horse to play with!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

He's cute! I vote for picking him up.


----------

